# Any way to hide boot messages?



## Leveret (Apr 30, 2019)

I've never found an solution to this. Last I check it was not possible to have a boot time splash screen. Last time I tried it wasn't possible, problems with vesa module. What's the current status on creating splash screen to hide


----------



## Vull (Apr 30, 2019)

Forum member vermaden has a wordpress how-to which deals with this topic. Haven't tried to do this myself but he's never steered me wrong.









						FreeBSD Desktop – Part 1 – Simplified Boot
					

This is the first post in the FreeBSD Desktop series. You may want to check other articles in the FreeBSD Desktop series on the FreeBSD Desktop – Global Page where you will find links to all …




					vermaden.wordpress.com


----------

